

The top five lessons Game Of Thrones can teach us about online security - evanjacobs
https://www.getcloak.com/blog/2013/05/06/top-five-lessons-game-thrones-can-teach-us-about-o/

======
momchenr
Also, the fact that Ned Stark has bastard children is an allegory for "Don't
have multiple inferior browsers installed on the same machine." Come on, this
whole thing was a real stretch.

